# Question for James Long about the 211



## paychekkk (Jan 15, 2006)

James
Question about the vip211. Is the SD signal quality any better on the 211 than previous models. I read somewhere(maybe here) that someone stated that the SD signal was 20% better on the 211 than the other SD boxes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It's hard to say as I have my 211 connected differently than I did my other receivers. (I used the RF connections on my 301s and 501 - and even have the 501 in another room feeding the whole house.)

I can say that the upconverted output looks great on my 32" HD. But I have no words of comparison.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

My SD picture seems to be better, but I cannot equate it to 20%.


----------

